# Some Pics Of My Rhom .



## jmcbroker (Feb 8, 2013)

What do you think about my RHOM


----------



## jmcbroker (Feb 8, 2013)

Here more pics


----------



## jmcbroker (Feb 8, 2013)

More pics. 2nd one down is baby pic. 3-4 inch. Rest are around 5-6,; inch.


----------



## sledge760 (Nov 21, 2005)

Very nice!


----------



## weerhom (Jan 12, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## inked_ (Mar 26, 2013)

Nice rhom


----------

